# samba guest account

## blackbumer

Имееться машинка с samba-3.0.24samba-3.0.24

проблема : не могу(не знаю как правильно) сделать guest доступ для Linux клиентов, с виндовс машин все подключаються без ввода имен и паролей....

вот конфиг сервера:

```

[global]

   workgroup = WORKGROUP

   server string = MARS

   printcap name = cups

   load printers = yes

   printing = cups

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.0.0/24

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   interfaces = lo eth0

   bind interfaces only = yes

   dos charset = 866

   unix charset = UTF8

   guest account = nobody

   security = user

   map to guest = Bad User

   log file = /var/log/samba/samba-log.%m

   guest ok = yes

   vfs object =vscan-clamav

   vscan-clamav: config-file = /etc/samba/vscan-clamav.conf

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   public = yes

[print$]

   comment = Printer Drivers

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = root

   guest ok = yes

[Exchange]

    force group = users

    browseable = yes

    public = yes

    create mode = 0766

    force directory mode = 0775

    guest ok = yes

    path = /mnt/hd80/exchange

    read only = no

```

при попытке подключения получаю вот что:

```

tux12 ~ # mount -t cifs -o guest //192.168.0.1/Exchange /mnt/exchange

mount error 13 = Permission denied

tux12 ~ # mount -t smbfs -o guest //192.168.0.1/Exchange /mnt/exchange

Anonymous login successful

23207: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)

SMB connection failed

```

----------

## user11

Я бы (я тоже не знаю, как правильно примонтировать) сначала попробовал зайти без mount:

$ smbclient //192.168.0.1/Exchange -U guest

Работает ли это с самой этой машины и с тех машин, которым сюда надо заходить?

----------

## Angel

Читайте про права файлов.

Главный root, после него владелец файла, который его создал. А создатель, как извесно, может разделить право наслаждаться этим файлом с кем хочет. Далее группы, - люди с одинаковым подходом, бухи, программеры. Бухам не нужен твой php код.

Принтер как-то особо шарить не надо, он должен быть сетевым!!! Т.е. у него RJ 45 розетка, и если он не сетевой подарите его своей бабушке.

Бухам и программерам настраиваете одноцветную печать, а дизайнерам цветную, зачем на первых порошок тратить?

----------

## _Sir_

 *blackbumer wrote:*   

> при попытке подключения получаю вот что:
> 
> ```
> 
> tux12 ~ # mount -t cifs -o guest //192.168.0.1/Exchange /mnt/exchange
> ...

 Рыть в сторону пермишенов файлов в каталоге Exchange и разницы между smbfs и cifs. Собрана ли поддержка CIFS в ядрах линукс-клиентов?

Примерно так

----------

